# Wieviele LS nach FJ



## sailor (26 September 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin aktuell am Renovieren eines alten Hauses für meine Tochter. Ein neuer Zählerschrank mit Verteilung soll auch rein.
Jetzt lese ich z.B. bei Hager, daß an einen Fehlerstromschutzschalter (40/0.03 vierpolig) maximal 6 Stromkreise (B16A) abgesichert werden dürfen.
Ist das richtig? Oder gibt es da irgendwelche Zusatzregelungen? 


Es grüßt
Sailor


----------



## Blockmove (26 September 2020)

Schau mal das Youtube Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K0pN19Hl38 an


----------



## GLT (26 September 2020)

Der Knabe ist klasse


----------



## Blockmove (26 September 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Der Knabe ist klasse



Stimmt 
Er hebt sich von 08/15-Youtubern ab.

Zumindest habe ich jetzt kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr, weil ich 15 Automaten an einem RCD hängen hab.
Als ich meine Elektroinstallation erneuert hab, hab ich zwar auch die Empfehlung von Hager gesehen, aber nix dazu in den Normen.
Von den 3 Elektroinstallateuren im Bekanntenkreis kamen widersprüchliche Aussagen.
Nachdem ich die RCD gekauft hatte war mir klar woher der Wind weht.
Früher war am RCD der N rechts, heute ist er meist links.
D.h. du kannst nun gleich am RCD eine 3phasige Phasenschiene einlegen.
Eine Reihe in einem Standard-Verteiler hat meist 12 Teilungseinheiten.
Der RCD hat 4 TE, die Schiene 9TE => 1 RCD + 6 Automaten.
Somit weniger Arbeit bei mehr Gewinn für den Elektriker 

Die fachlichen Begründungen wie:

RCD 3x40A = 120A und 6 LS16A = 96A
6 Stromkreise a max. 3,5mA Ableitstrom = 21mA und damit hält der FI gerade noch


passen zumindest nicht.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 September 2020)

Hallo Zusammen.

Super, der Kerl!
Dennoch möchte ich hier noch ein paar Denkansätze und Überlegungen in den Raum werfen.
Die Sache mit der Versicherung der FI´s hat der natürlich völlig recht,
ich nehme hier meistens die 63/0,03 FI´s, da hat man dann mehr Spielraum nach oben,
gerade Altbauten sind gerne mal noch mit 3x63A Vorgesichert, und soo viel mehr kosten die auch nicht. 

An der Anzahl der FI´s wird gerne gespart, dann muss aber jedem Klar sein:
Je weniger FI´s in der Bude, desto mehr ist dann auch dunkel, wenn wirklich mal was ist.
Und wenn ich mir so anschaue, was die FI/LS mittlerweile kosten,
würde ich mir ernsthaft überlegen, ob ich überhaupt noch 4 Pol FI´s nehme.

Wenn ich das für mich machen müsste würde ich folgendermassen vorgehen:
Jeden Raum einzeln mit FI/LS absichern (Hier sogar noch Steckdosen/Licht getrennt)
Separater FI/LS für Kühlschrank und Gefrierschrank!
Alles was aussen ist (Balkon, Terrasse, Aussensteckdosen) natürlich auch separater FI/LS.
Was auch viele vergessen: Waschmaschine und Trockner mal anschauen und zusammenrechnen,
da kommt man auch schnell über 16A wenn beides gleichzeitig laufen soll.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 September 2020)

Wann hat eigentlich bei euch das letzte mal ein FI ausgelöst?
Oder anders löst der bei euch oft aus?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wann hat eigentlich bei euch das letzte mal ein FI ausgelöst?
> Oder anders löst der bei euch oft aus?



An Weihnachten bei meinem Vater in der Bude.
Jede menge Gäste, 2 Raclette Grills a 1,5Kw, ganze Bude dunkel.
Wenn beide eingesteckt waren ist immer der FI geflogen, sobald einer davon ein oder ausgeschaltet hat.
(Und nein, ich hab die Elektroinstallation nicht verbockt) 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Blockmove (26 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wann hat eigentlich bei euch das letzte mal ein FI ausgelöst?
> Oder anders löst der bei euch oft aus?



Das letzte bzw. das einzige Mal als die Heizung der Waschmaschine defekt war.


----------



## GLT (26 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> .... die Schiene 9TE ....


Aber nur, wenn Du keine 12er kaufst.
Und auch für die "alten" gab es schon die Schienen.

Persönlich kommen bei mir pro RCD aber max. 12 LSS - je nach Anordnung - wegen der Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## GLT (26 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Oder anders löst der bei euch oft aus?


Die lösen dummerweise immer zum ungünstigsten Zeitpunkt aus, also nächtens u. gerne in Kombination mit Wochenende/Feiertage und/oder Besuch


----------



## Blockmove (26 September 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn Du keine 12er kaufst.
> Und auch für die "alten" gab es schon die Schienen.
> 
> Persönlich kommen bei mir pro RCD aber max. 12 LSS - je nach Anordnung - wegen der Verfügbarkeit.



12Schiene ergibt RCD 13TE ... Passt nicht mehr in ein Standardfeld


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 September 2020)

Die pauschale Aussage, dass das Problem mit dem LS-Schalter vor dem FI vom Tisch ist halte ich aber für zweifelhaft.
Dazu muss man schon in das Datenblatt des FI-Schalters schauen, und welche Hersteller-Vorraussetzungen für die Vorsicherung als Back-up-Schutz  gelten.
Bei Siemens gibt es dazu nämlich noch Vorgaben für den maximalen I2t-Wert die eingehalten werden müssen, diese sind bei LS-Schaltern anders als bei Schmelzsicherungen.


----------



## GLT (27 September 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 12Schiene ergibt RCD 13TE ... Passt nicht mehr in ein Standardfeld


Du irrst bzw. hast Du nicht genau gelesen - platziert man abgesetzte RCD kommen in ein 12TE-Feld auch 12LS (der RCD sitzt ja auf einer anderen Schiene) - deswegen auch "je nach Anordnung" 




Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die pauschale Aussage, dass das Problem mit dem* LS-Schalter vor dem FI* vom Tisch ist halte ich aber für zweifelhaft.


Nicht LS, sondern* SLS *(ersetzt die umgangssprachlichen "Panzersicherungen"/NH-Sicherungen).

Da Du dich ja auf Aussagen in dem Video beziehst - der Knabe filmt zwar in seiner Hobbyschreinerwerkstatt, ist aber im echten Leben wohl Elektromeister mit EVU-Zulassung.

Ich glaube mit zu erinnern, dass er es auch erwähnte, dass bei höheren SLS-Wert u.U. Vorsicherungen für die RCD nötig werden oder entsprechend "stärkere" RCD rein müssen.


----------



## Benjamin (28 September 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wann hat eigentlich bei euch das letzte mal ein FI ausgelöst?
> Oder anders löst der bei euch oft aus?



Als jemand eine Tasse mit zu viel (Hand-)Spülmittel in die Spülmaschine gestellt hat. Diese hat dann stark geschäumt, ist in die Wanne der Spülmaschine gelaufen und die Wasser/Schaum Mischung hat dann den Erdschluss verursacht. Der FI hat also seine Aufgabe erledigt.

Ansonsten glaube ich auch eher, dass sich die Aussage von Hager zu den maximal 6 LS nach einem RCD auf einen einfacherern Aufbau mit einer Sammelschine bezieht. Einen technischen Grund sehe ich da nicht.


----------



## GLT (28 September 2020)

Update

Es gibt eine Normenneufassung *zur Planung* elektrischer Anlagen in Wohngebäuden - die DIN 18015-1:2020-05 (*)

Im Gegensatz zur alten Fassung werden neuerdings Anforderungen formuliert, wieviele LS/pro RCD zugeordnet werden dürfen



pro 2pol. RCD 2 LS-Kreise
pro 4pol. RCD 6 LS-Kreise
alternativ natürlich RCOBs (FI/LS) nach Gusto

Somit spiegelt die Neufassung den Bedarf an Anlagenverfügbarkeit und *Einhaltung der Platzreserve* für Neuanlagen wieder.
Daraus ergibt sich allerdings kein technisches Verbot, mehr als 6 LS/RCD  in seiner Bestandsanlage zu verwenden, was ja die Nutzung der  Platzreserve ad absurdum führen würde.

Vlt. noch interessant



In der Neufassung werden jetzt auch RCD für Beleuchtungskreise und 32A-Steckdosen gefordert
Forderung nach ITK-Verteiler formuliert
Mindestgrössen für Stromkreisverteiler, Anzahl/Wohnung hervorgehoben
zugelassene Leerrohrlängen neu definiert
max.Belegung von Rohren angesprochen



(*) die DIN 18015 benennt in weiteren Teilen die Ausstattungsvariante (*-Installation)


----------



## arne.pf (29 September 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Nicht LS, sondern* SLS *(ersetzt die umgangssprachlichen "Panzersicherungen"/NH-Sicherungen).



Ein SLS ersetzt keine Sicherung im Hausanschlusskasten!
Dieser ist nur ein zusätzliches Selektivitätsbauteil zwischen Zählerabgangsicherung und Hausanschluss Sicherung. Dieser kann nämlich auch wieder von einem Laien eingeschaltet werden, im Gegensatz zu einer "Panzersicherung" (Sollte allerdings nur einmal probiert werden , sonst raucht es evtl aus einer Dose raus)



GLT schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit zu erinnern, dass er es auch erwähnte, dass bei höheren SLS-Wert u.U. Vorsicherungen für die RCD nötig werden oder entsprechend "stärkere" RCD rein müssen.



Das stimmt, aber in einem normalen EFH hast du ohne elektrische Durchlauferhitzer im Normfall (natürlich vom Energieversorger abhängig) eine maximale Hauptsicherung von 50A, so ist es zumindest gerade in meiner Region.

Bei Mehrfamilien Häusern ist es entsprechend mehr, aber da macht man als "nicht-Installateur" nichts in der Hauptverteilung, sondern nur in der Wohnungsverteilung und hier begrenz die Vorsicherung da ganze wieder auf 35A


----------



## sailor (9 Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank für Eure Infos. Insbesondere für den Videolink.
Ich habe etzt maximal 6 LS nach FJ. Und das auch nur in einer Reihe mit 3-poligen FJ für den E-Herd.
Insgesamt habe ich  FJ gesetzt. 
Ich habe aber noch ein paar Fragen:
Situation: 
HAK mit 35A NH und einfacher PEN-Klemme - mit seitlich ausgeführter Fahne für die PAS.
Zählerverteilung (Komplettschrank) mit SLS 35A und Kombiableiter - alles von Hager

Frage: Die Leitung vom HAK zum Zählerschrank ist bisher 4-polig. Muss ich die ersetzen mit 5x16mm². 
Ich muss den Kombiableiter mit der PAS verbinden - Querschnitt 1x16mm² ?
Brauche ich zur PE-Schiene im Anschlussraum der Zählerverteilung noch eine zusätzliche Verbindung und welcher Querschnitt?
Muss die seitliche Fahne am HAK dann auch weiterhin mit der PAS verbunden werden?
Welcher Querschnitt ist eigentlich für den Potentialausgleich zu Heizungs-/Wasserleitungsrohren vorgeschrieben. Habe jetzt 6mm² drin.

Im Zählerfeld ist über den Zähler noch eine Reihe frei, die für laut meiner Info für Wechselstromkreise genutzt werden kann - max.  TE.
Kann ich die für eine Vorsicherung 3-Polig (Sicherungslasttrenner Neozed) für eine geplante Unterverteilung in der Werkstatt benutzen? Welcher Mindestquerschnitt ist für die Zuleitung aktuell vorgeschrieben. Brauche ich für diese UV eine zusätzliche Verbindung zur PAS - Querschnitt?

Ich wäre euch für *unverbindliche* Meinungen/Tipps dankbar.


Es grüßt euch mit herzlichen Dank

Sailor


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2020)

Schau am besten in den TAB deines Stromversorgers nach.
Bei den meisten gibt es die zum Download.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Oktober 2020)

sailor schrieb:


> 1.: Frage: Die Leitung vom HAK zum Zählerschrank ist bisher 4-polig. Muss ich die ersetzen mit 5x16mm².
> 2.: Ich muss den Kombiableiter mit der PAS verbinden - Querschnitt 1x16mm² ?
> 3.: Brauche ich zur PE-Schiene im Anschlussraum der Zählerverteilung noch eine zusätzliche Verbindung und welcher Querschnitt?
> 4.:Muss die seitliche Fahne am HAK dann auch weiterhin mit der PAS verbunden werden?
> ...



Hi Sailor

Hier meine â€‹Unverbindlichenâ€‹ Antworten: Zu:

1.: Wenn die vorhandene Leitung 4X16mm2 ist, brauchst du keine 5x16 Nachrüsten, hier wird der PE/N dann erst im Verteiler aufgeteilt.
2.: Würde Ich zumindest so machen.
3.: Soweit ich weis nicht, wenn du überall mit 4x16 und PEN von der Zählerverteilung weiterfährst.
4.: Würde ich mal so machen?
5.: Meines Wissens nach 6mm"
6.: Der Mindestquerschnitt ist auch eine Sache der Leitungslänge. Auch hier wieder: 4x16mm2 mit PEN 
oder Kleinerer Querschnitt dann als 5xXX2 mit getrennten PE und N, hier dann wieder die Leitungslänge beachten.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## arne.pf (9 Oktober 2020)

sailor schrieb:


> Frage: Die Leitung vom HAK zum Zählerschrank ist bisher 4-polig. Muss ich die ersetzen mit 5x16mm².



Das steht in den TAB deines Netzversorgers, im Prinzip ist es egal, wenn du den PEN im HAK auftrennst, dann musst du mit 5*16mm² fahren, wenn der PEN erst im Zählerplatz getrennt wird, reicht 4*16mm² (so ist es zumindest bei uns)



sailor schrieb:


> Ich muss den Kombiableiter mit der PAS verbinden - Querschnitt 1x16mm² ?



Ja, direkt 1*16mm² von Ableiter zu PAS, ohne Klemmstellen dazwischen!



sailor schrieb:


> Brauche ich zur PE-Schiene im Anschlussraum der Zählerverteilung noch eine zusätzliche Verbindung und welcher Querschnitt?



Entweder eine Verbindung vom Zählerplatz PE zur PAS oder im HAK zur PAS, auch hier der Verweis auf die TAB



sailor schrieb:


> Muss die seitliche Fahne am HAK dann auch weiterhin mit der PAS verbunden werden?



Schadet nicht :-D



sailor schrieb:


> Welcher Querschnitt ist eigentlich für den Potentialausgleich zu  Heizungs-/Wasserleitungsrohren vorgeschrieben. Habe jetzt 6mm² drin.



Ist in Ordnung, laut Tabellenbuch 2002 >4mm², wir machen normal 16mm²



sailor schrieb:


> Im Zählerfeld ist über den Zähler noch eine Reihe frei, die für laut  meiner Info für Wechselstromkreise genutzt werden kann - max.  TE.
> Kann ich die für eine Vorsicherung 3-Polig (Sicherungslasttrenner  Neozed) für eine geplante Unterverteilung in der Werkstatt benutzen?  Welcher Mindestquerschnitt ist für die Zuleitung aktuell vorgeschrieben.  Brauche ich für diese UV eine zusätzliche Verbindung zur PAS -  Querschnitt?



im AAR ist eine 3-polige Sicherung für die Verteilung nach dem Zähler einzubauen, zusätzlich dürfen bis zu 3 Wechselstromabgänge, z.B. Kellerlicht, WM, TR bis max. 16 A dort eingebaut werden.
Zusätzliche Abgänge sind im Verteiler nach dieser Sicherung zu setzen.
Mein Stand ist, eine Zuleitung zu weiteren UV mit 10mm² zu machen.
Zusätzlicher Pot-Ausgleich braucht man nicht. Evtl. ÜSS wenn die Leitung mehr als 10m Länge hat, dieser dann mit max 15m Kabel auf die PAS, ansonsten zusätzlicher Erdspieß.


Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen ;-)


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2020)

arne.pf schrieb:


> zusätzlich dürfen bis zu 3 Wechselstromabgänge, z.B. Kellerlicht, WM, TR bis max. 16 A dort eingebaut werden.



Steht die Begrenzung auf 3 Abgänge bei euch in den TAB oder woher kommt diese Beschränkung?


----------



## arne.pf (9 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Steht die Begrenzung auf 3 Abgänge bei euch in den TAB oder woher kommt diese Beschränkung?



Steht in der "neuen" VDE-AR-N 4100:2019-04
Ist seit April 2019 verpflichtend für neue Anlagen

https://www.elektrikerwissen.de/vde-ar-n-41002019-04-ab-01-04-bindend/

Schreibt auch Hager bei Tipps zu Verteiler Anlagen 

Aber wie schon geschrieben, einfach mal die TAB vom örtlichen Stromversorger anschauen... TAB sind normalerweise verständlicher als VDE Normen :-D


----------



## arne.pf (9 Oktober 2020)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> 6.: Der Mindestquerschnitt ist auch eine Sache der Leitungslänge. Auch hier wieder: 4x16mm2 mit PEN
> oder Kleinerer Querschnitt dann als 5xXX2 mit getrennten PE und N, hier dann wieder die Leitungslänge beachten.
> 
> Gruß
> Timo



Nach dem Trennen eines PEN in N und PE gibt es den PEN danach nicht mehr!! Kann manchmal komische Dinge hervor rufen, vor allem bei Elektronik... das ist zumindest im privaten Umfeld so,  Industrie kann anders sein, hab gerade keine Norm dazu zur Hand.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Oktober 2020)

arne.pf schrieb:


> Nach dem Trennen eines PEN in N und PE gibt es den PEN danach nicht mehr!! Kann manchmal komische Dinge hervor rufen, vor allem bei Elektronik... das ist zumindest im privaten Umfeld so,  Industrie kann anders sein, hab gerade keine Norm dazu zur Hand.



Hab ich auch so nie geschrieben,
ich schrieb:
entweder PEN mit 16mm2
oder getrennt PE und N mit kleinerem Querschnitt. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## arne.pf (9 Oktober 2020)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hab ich auch so nie geschrieben,
> ich schrieb:
> entweder PEN mit 16mm2
> oder getrennt PE und N mit kleinerem Querschnitt.
> ...



Die  DIN VDE 0100-540:2012-06 sagt sinngemäß, das ein nach dem Trennen des PEN der N nicht mehr auf PE darf... ich persönlich würde deshalb einfach ein 5x legen, dann bist du auf jeden Fall sicher. Wie kommst du eigentlich auf 16qmm PEN? 

5X10 zum UV wäre glaub das einfachste


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Oktober 2020)

arne.pf schrieb:


> Die  DIN VDE 0100-540:2012-06 sagt sinngemäß, das ein nach dem Trennen des PEN der N nicht mehr auf PE darf... ich persönlich würde deshalb einfach ein 5x legen, dann bist du auf jeden Fall sicher. Wie kommst du eigentlich auf 16qmm PEN?
> 
> 5X10 zum UV wäre glaub das einfachste



Auch Das hebe ich so nie geschrieben, dass dem nicht so wäre...
Herr Oberlehrer...
Ich war der festen Meinung, dass wenn 4 Adrig, dann in 16mm2 verlegt werden muss.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## babaaluu (10 Oktober 2020)

sailor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin aktuell am Renovieren eines alten Hauses für meine Tochter. Ein neuer Zählerschrank mit Verteilung soll auch rein.
> Jetzt lese ich z.B. bei Hager, daß an einen Fehlerstromschutzschalter (40/0.03 vierpolig) maximal 6 Stromkreise (B16A) abgesichert werden dürfen.
> ...



Ja das ist richtig rechne doch einfach: 2x16=32 A der FI kann maximal 40A also kannst du nicht mehr. außer du hast eine Vorsicherung .


----------



## GLT (11 Oktober 2020)

babaaluu schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig rechne doch einfach: 2x16=32 A der FI kann maximal 40A also kannst du nicht mehr. außer du hast eine Vorsicherung .


Weil 2x16=32 ist, darf er 6 LS einsetzen? Wo lernt man so zu rechnen?


----------



## Wutbürger (11 Oktober 2020)

Ihr könnt hier ja gerne noch weiter lamentieren, aber in der 1. Antwort wurde die Frage zur vollsten Zufriedenheit vollumfänglich beantwortet…
(siehe ab 7:30)


----------



## ADS_0x1 (12 Oktober 2020)

babaaluu schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig rechne doch einfach: 2x16=32 A der FI kann maximal 40A also kannst du nicht mehr. außer du hast eine Vorsicherung .



Selten so einen Unfug gelesen!!! Das muss gesagt werden - nicht, dass das noch jemand für bahre Münze hält.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Oktober 2020)

Spass wurde verdorben :-/


----------



## Otwin (12 Oktober 2020)

Ich will euch ja euren Spass nicht verderben, aber es ist absolut gängige Praxis so zu rechnen.
Wenn ich an einem 4poligen FI pro Aussenleiter 2x16A Automaten habe, dann ist eine überlastung des FI nicht möglich und
es kann auf eine 35A Vorsicherung verzichtet werden.

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## ADS_0x1 (12 Oktober 2020)

Es ist leider auch gängige Praxis, dass man um eine Sicherung erweitern muss - dann müsste man die Vorsicherung nachträglich hinzufügen. 

Sorry, aber ein Linocur (notfalls auch ne "alte" 3xD02 Schraubsicherung) kostet doch nicht die Welt. Dann plane ich doch lieber am Anfang das schon mit ein, als nachher das Teil hinzufügen zu müssen. 

Gerade mal geschaut: Schraubsocke 7,10 € Brutto, zzgl. 3x0,60 € Einsätze und Sicherung macht keine 10 €. Ein Linocur kostet zwischen 20 und 30 €. Daran darf es in meinen Augen nicht scheitern.


----------



## Otwin (12 Oktober 2020)

Ich fürchte, das ganze ist eine Glaubensfrage und die Diskussion dementsprechend sinnlos.
Ich zB würde bei mir in der Verteilung keine Schmelzsicherungen haben wollen.
Aus langjähriger Erfahrung im Schaltschrankbau kann ich sagen: Jeder Kunde hat da seine persönliche Vorliebe.
Der eine will immer Vorsicherungen pro FI, der andere will nur 6 Automaten pro FI und der nächste nimmt immer 63A FIs.
Und die unbelehrbaren kümmern sich nicht um den Überlastungsschutz des FIs. Auch die gibt es.

Ich wollte auch nicht sagen, das es immer sinnvoll ist, nur 2x16A pro Aussenleiter zu verbauen, aber es wird durchaus gemacht und ist zulässig.


----------



## Hesse (12 Oktober 2020)

Otwin schrieb:


> es kann auf eine 35A Vorsicherung verzichtet werden.



Es gibt auch 40A Neozed .....

https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/product?mlfb=5SE2340


......ebenso auch 32A


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2020)

Neben der Absicherung des FI‘s ist auf der Leitungsverlegung zu achten.


----------

